
Hacking Team's Purchasing of Zero-Day Vulnerabilities - Garbage
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/07/hacking_teams_p.html
======
firloop
The link should be changed to the full article:
[https://tsyrklevich.net/2015/07/22/hacking-team-0day-
market/](https://tsyrklevich.net/2015/07/22/hacking-team-0day-market/)

